
Economic indicators are cheery but why are Indians still gloomy - known
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/economy/indicators/sensex-hits-top-notch-economic-indicators-are-cheery-but-why-indians-are-still-gloomy/articleshow/58438237.cms
======
gigatexal
Because an internationally hated Hindu nationalist (Modi) is hell-bent on
ruining the country.

